# anti-milk crate!



## panfried0419 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have seen too many folks lose too much equipment using milk crates, including myself. I use dry bags(that float). Anybody use something different for tackle storage?


----------



## Randy (Aug 13, 2013)

Plano boat box with the sealed lid.  It floats also if you have it closed.


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 13, 2013)

add float and lanyards to all of your poles and secure your milk crate and boxes.All should be fine.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 14, 2013)

I love milk crates, and hate lanyards!  I haven't ditched yet, but think I've been lucky so far.  On my offshore trips, I always use lanyards! LOL


----------



## davidf5252 (Aug 19, 2013)

I bought a better seat that holds 2 boxes on the back and has 2 smaller ones on the sides... I usually throw my plastics and anything else in a dry bag.


----------



## panfried0419 (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol....I went back to a milk crate for saltwater this past week. But will stick to dry bags for the Hooch.


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Aug 25, 2013)

yep i to am anti -milk crate. i upgraded my  seat this year and i can carry all my  flies and jigs attached to the seat and the one thing i like about this seat it has a great lumbar section  and after  a day on the water i can detach  the back  from the seat and bring in inside.


----------



## 56willysnut (Nov 30, 2013)

I added two short sections of pool noodle to my milkcrate and my tackle stayed afloat during my Toccoa river flip, lost two cheap poles but they floated away with the tips sticking out about a foot using those BPS rod floats and got stuck in a tree and I wasn't going in for them in a 4 mph current.


----------



## fishndoc (Nov 30, 2013)

I use one of these;  I usually take it out of the yak between trips, and put it in the boat when I get to the water and use the bungees in my kayak tank to hold it in place:







I keep leaders and tippet in the end mesh pockets, and load it with whatever fly boxes I need for the day, depending on whether I going for bass and bream, or trout.  The side pockets work well for sun screen, bug spray, asparin, etc.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2013)

You'll never catch me out on the water without my milk crate strapped to the back of my yak!!!


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 1, 2013)

The older I get the more I realize that the less I bring on my yak, the better experience I have. I used to lug 40 pounds of tackle every trip; now I just bring one small  box.


----------



## Snafu (Dec 8, 2013)

I love my milk crates! Never lost a thing out of them.


----------



## Snafu (Dec 8, 2013)

One more


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 9, 2013)

I like that idea


----------



## valkrod (Dec 21, 2013)

What are you using for top tray on milk crate?


----------



## Snafu (Dec 21, 2013)

More milk crates. I just cut them apart. You can find good milk crates at consignment stores and flea markets.


----------



## MisterClean (Aug 21, 2014)

You can't beat crates. Sounds like a purchase of stability pontoons might be good


----------



## Klag (Aug 21, 2014)

I can't fit a crate in my kayak, so I made use of a bucket and some PVC piping.  Fits perfect!  I keep my anchor, tow rope and small plastic tackle box in there.  

Doesn't help the original posters question though, but it's not a milk crate!!


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 21, 2014)

FishingAddict said:


> The older I get the more I realize that the less I bring on my yak, the better experience I have. I used to lug 40 pounds of tackle every trip; now I just bring one small  box.



This is where most kayak fisherpeople are alike.
The gadgets and coolers and tackle are kinda fun to experiment with,but most pare it down to the necessities eventually.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 22, 2014)

crackerdave said:


> This is where most kayak fisherpeople are alike.
> The gadgets and coolers and tackle are kinda fun to experiment with,but most pare it down to the necessities eventually.



That's the way I have started out and I'm going to try and stay that way.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 22, 2014)

I use a carabiner to secure my tackle bag and another on my soft sided cooler and I'm ready to go. Two rods go in the built in rod holders that I secure with home-made rod leashes and my other rod is in my hands or between my legs.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 22, 2014)

panfried0419 said:


> I have seen too many folks lose too much equipment using milk crates, including myself. I use dry bags(that float). Anybody use something different for tackle storage?



I have a small Engel Dry box / cooler and I also use a 5 Gallon bucket with a lid (that fits the round indentation in my storage area of my yak).


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 22, 2014)

elfiii said:


> That's the way I have started out and I'm going to try and stay that way.


Welcome to the Plastic Navy,where everyone is a captain and big fish tow you around.
The original kayakers hunted seals and whales.I'm happy with a bull redfish.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 28, 2014)

crackerdave said:


> This is where most kayak fisherpeople are alike.
> The gadgets and coolers and tackle are kinda fun to experiment with,but most pare it down to the necessities eventually.



I only take what will fit into my milk crate,which is normally three stowaways,water,camera and waterproof box for my keys,wallet and phone.I have bow and stern anchor's,which weigh 2.5 lbs each but if I'm fishing the creek or a pond I only need one.Two rods and a life vest.


----------



## Blackwater Paddle Club (Dec 10, 2016)

*All videos must be embedded per site rules.*


----------



## SLC Recurve (Dec 22, 2016)

Cooler with rod holders attached to the outside. It holds ice, water, snacks, bait, tackle, gloves, gaff and fish if I'm keeping them. I use a short "stacker" cooler and bungee it down in the rear well.


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Dec 23, 2016)

ive been anti create for a few years now. i only carry what i know works for me and they will fit in the middle hatch and 2 plano containers.. i havent flipped yet. but i know i wll some day.  and i wont loose  that much stuff


----------



## HydraYak (Jan 9, 2017)

I use a soft tackle bag. 

I also use milk crates for certain types of fishing and have never had an issue losing things.


----------

